# NXTZ Bandanas and Tube Sleves



## xxfinnellxx

What is a NXTZ?

Ive gotten mine a few weeks ago and rode with it for 2 days so far. Placing 14 hours with it on around my neck. I own a Kelly Green Tube Sleeve...

Pros:
-Warm
-Very Comfortable
-Long
-Can fit almost any face (with goggles on)
-Never Completely Freezes
-Seems Quite Durable

Cons:
-Gets damp and heavy
-Will Freeze, (but not to the point where its a peice of glass)
-Twists around your neck if you keep messing with it like an R-tard


Theres my opinion
30 bucks is a little pricey, but well worth it if you take good care of it (as with everything). Will stay very warm, when cold/slightly frozen it will heat up quite fast from your breath and retain that heat quite well. 

Yup


----------



## Guest

Black paisley bandana at walmart = 1.99

That thing = 29.99

you do the math.


----------



## Guest

mistersir said:


> Black paisley bandana at walmart = 1.99
> 
> That thing = 29.99
> 
> you do the math.


QFT.

why waste good money on a bandana :dunno:


----------



## Kingscare

Ignoring that math comment, I can't wait to try mine out. When you say it gets heavy...is it just cuz of melted snow on it or rain? I'm glad it didn't completely freeze over, but I wasn't sold on that "no freeze" claim to be honest.

There is a huge bandana thread in the outerwear section, might wanna move your post to there before someone flips out.


----------



## MunkySpunk

mistersir said:


> Black paisley bandana at walmart = 1.99


Baggy pants from Dogfunk = 99.99
Jacket that's way too long for you from Dogfunk = 149.99
Looking like unoriginal paisley bandanna sporting wannabe-gangsta jackass snowboarder type 2C = Priceless

For getting your ass beat down by an older snowboarder twice your weight while everyone present claps, there's your attitude.

For self-expression that makes you look like everyone else, there's MasterCard.


----------



## Guest

MunkySpunk said:


> Baggy pants from Dogfunk = 99.99
> Jacket that's way too long for you from Dogfunk = 149.99
> Looking like unoriginal paisley bandanna sporting wannabe-gangsta jackass snowboarder type 2C = Priceless
> 
> For getting your ass beat down by an older snowboarder twice your weight while everyone present claps, there's your attitude.
> 
> For self-expression that makes you look like everyone else, there's MasterCard.


hey i wear a bandana on warm bluebird days to keep from getting a goggle tan!

although i wear an Airblaster balaclava when it gets chilly and laugh at the kids whose bandanas have frozen to their faces on the cold days.


----------



## xxfinnellxx

mistersir said:


> Black paisley bandana at walmart = 1.99
> 
> That thing = 29.99
> 
> you do the math.





MunkySpunk said:


> Baggy pants from Dogfunk = 99.99
> Jacket that's way too long for you from Dogfunk = 149.99
> Looking like unoriginal paisley bandanna sporting wannabe-gangsta jackass snowboarder type 2C = Priceless
> 
> For getting your ass beat down by an older snowboarder twice your weight while everyone present claps, there's your attitude.
> 
> For self-expression that makes you look like everyone else, there's MasterCard.





kyouness said:


> hey i wear a bandana on warm bluebird days to keep from getting a goggle tan!
> 
> although i wear an Airblaster balaclava when it gets chilly and laugh at the kids whose bandanas have frozen to their faces on the cold days.


mistersir and Munkey Spunk...

You guys are clearly ignorant.
1)your steriotyping select snowboarders for what they wear (even though I do to with the technine *******)

2)your not considerering what im comparing these NXTZ items to! (such as those "wallmart" bandanas as you claim)

30 dollars for a rough cut of a coupple layers of 2 different fabrics is a little pricey. Of course i recognize that. But over 4 or 5 years, would you care? It doesnt sculpt itself against your face and freeze. It doesnt go down your throat like a plastic bag when breathing in. And the tubes are capable of rotating around your neck so you can use a dry spot if it gets damp. 

I hate people who slather themselves with xxl pants and jackets, I see a lot of it here in washington and i just want to slice all of those ego'd ******* (who ALWAYS suck) into sushi and be fed to my alaskan malamute. 

In my opinion, I hate wearing bandanas. But on top of that, for you to steriotype boarders for trying to wear a bandana, then shame on you. Ignorant bastards

Your mastercard joke sucked FYI

kyouness, Same here. except for the balaclava. Never been a fan of those. The NXTZ has been good to me for the one day it was like 10 degrees out with wind chill.


----------



## Guest

My bandana didn't last 5 minutes in -10 lol. This was a fleece lined one too so I picked up the balaclava.


----------



## MunkySpunk

xxfinnellxx said:


> mistersir and Munkey Spunk...
> 
> You guys are clearly ignorant.


Hit you pretty close to the mark, huh?:laugh:


> 1)your steriotyping select snowboarders for what they wear (even though I do to with the technine *******)
> 
> 2)your not considerering what im comparing these NXTZ items to! (such as those "wallmart" bandanas as you claim)


You're not doing snowboarders any favors yourself with your homophobia and utter inability to spell even the simplest words correctly. Should I start lumping you with the semi-illiterate crowd now?


> But over 4 or 5 years, would you care?


Hell, it's not my money. I don't even care now.


> I hate people who slather themselves with xxl pants and jackets, I see a lot of it here in washington and i just want to slice all of those ego'd ******* (who ALWAYS suck) into sushi and be fed to my alaskan malamute.
> 
> In my opinion, I hate wearing bandanas. But on top of that, for you to steriotype boarders for trying to wear a bandana, then shame on you. Ignorant bastards


So, let me get this straight. If I stereotype bandanna wearing snowboarders as unoriginal gangsta wannabes, I'm ignorant. But if you stereotype Technine users and people who wear XXL pants and jackets as wannabe gangstas and homosexuals, you're not ignorant? 

This is a joke, right?



> Your mastercard joke sucked FYI


You wound me. No really, because I care what some semi-retarded illiterate homophobic hypocrit I've never met thinks of a mastercard joke I made. I really do.


----------



## arsenic0

For 5 dollars less you can get a UA Hood that can cover the entire rest of your head, wont get soggy wet, and will actually keep you warm.
Decisions, Decisions....

Besides Ninja > Gangsta


----------



## Guest

arsenic0 said:


> For 5 dollars less you can get a UA Hood that can cover the entire rest of your head, wont get soggy wet, and will actually keep you warm.
> Decisions, Decisions....
> 
> Besides Ninja > Gangsta


orrrrrr you can be "cool" and wear a bandana over the UA hood...

actually seen this a few times.


----------



## xxfinnellxx

MunkySpunk said:


> Hit you pretty close to the mark, huh?:laugh: You're not doing snowboarders any favors yourself with your homophobia and utter inability to spell even the simplest words correctly. Should I start lumping you with the semi-illiterate crowd now?Hell, it's not my money. I don't even care now.So, let me get this straight. If I stereotype bandanna wearing snowboarders as unoriginal gangsta wannabes, I'm ignorant. But if you stereotype Technine users and people who wear XXL pants and jackets as wannabe gangstas and homosexuals, you're not ignorant?
> 
> This is a joke, right?
> 
> You wound me. No really, because I care what some semi-retarded illiterate homophobic hypocrit I've never met thinks of a mastercard joke I made. I really do.


1) My spelling is fine. Did you get the point? (I dont punctuate contractions)

2)Homophobia? where did that come from

3)Yeah, i guess I should have caught myself with the technine thing. The only reason why I hate them is because they don't even care about the boarding. Too much flare for their ego than their actual riding. Yet the fact that you associated a bandana with that image is ridiculous.


----------



## MunkySpunk

xxfinnellxx said:


> 1) My spelling is fine. Did you get the point? (I dont punctuate contractions)





xxfinnellxx said:


> 1)*your* *steriotyping* select snowboarders for what they wear (even though I do *to* with the technine *******)
> 
> 2)*your* not *considerering* what im comparing these NXTZ items to! (such as those "*wallmart*" bandanas as you claim)...
> In my opinion, I hate wearing bandanas. But on top of that, for you to *steriotype* boarders for trying to wear a bandana, then shame on you.





> 2)Homophobia? where did that come from


Your language, or do you maintain that you were associating technine and XXL jacket wearing punks with bundles of wood?


> Yet the fact that you associated a bandana with that image is ridiculous.


Once again, the fact you stereotype and associate folks who rock technine and XXL clothes with homosexuals (or bundles of wood) isn't ridiculous? You're a hypocrite. Point that finger at yourself while you're at it.

I was joking, get over yourself. Are you really that sensitive you're getting all sore-assed over bad Mastercard sarcasm via the internet? Get a life.


----------



## leif

^ Argument is not going anywhere there man. Everyone else but him knows whats up. Just leave it.
30 bucks for something to cover your neck is ridiculous. Sure everybody needs something a little warmer every now and then when the temperature drops below -5, but those can be much cheaper than 30 bucks in any case.


----------



## LuckyStrike

The anti "gangsa" crusade is boring and goes nowhere. Nobody is gonna beating up people with bandanas while others clap along :laugh:

I was thinking of buying a turtle fleece bandana that velcros in the back and sewing a cotton Bruins one over it. This might give me the warmth of fleece while showing off the B's pride...or it might allow all sorts of cold in through the holes that i've sewn into the fleece. Has anyone done something like this?


----------



## Guest

LuckyStrike said:


> The anti "gangsa" crusade is boring and goes nowhere. Nobody is gonna beating up people with bandanas while others clap along :laugh:
> 
> I was thinking of buying a turtle fleece bandana that velcros in the back and sewing a cotton Bruins one over it. This might give me the warmth of fleece while showing off the B's pride...or it might allow all sorts of cold in through the holes that i've sewn into the fleece. Has anyone done something like this?


speaking from experience, that velcro bandana's gonna slip and slide all over your face. the fleece is nice until you get your breath onto it. it won't be frozen but, considering there's open air flowing through the bandana as opposed to a balaclava, the water particles that build up are gonna be freezing cold anyway. this is where moisture wicking material comes in handy.


----------



## mallrat

xxfinnellxx said:


> In my opinion, I hate wearing bandanas. But on top of that, for you to *steriotype* boarders for trying to wear a bandana, then shame on you. Ignorant bastards


stereotype...ignorant bastard :laugh:


----------



## Guest

LuckyStrike said:


> The anti "gangsa" crusade is boring and goes nowhere. Nobody is gonna beating up people with bandanas while others clap along :laugh:
> 
> I was thinking of buying a turtle fleece bandana that velcros in the back and sewing a cotton Bruins one over it. This might give me the warmth of fleece while showing off the B's pride...or it might allow all sorts of cold in through the holes that i've sewn into the fleece. Has anyone done something like this?


I went out and bought fleece at a fabric store and a bandanna that matched the color of my jacket and had my mom make me up 2 fleece-lined bandannas for less than $5 total. Pretty warm and comfortable, but I wish I had her make something bigger that didn't fit so tight around my face. So make your own and save some $$. Plus, if you have a couple, if one freezes just switch to the other


----------



## Guest

I think those things are sick. I got mine its the tye dye one ahha.
I only wear paisley bandannas if they are dark blue... You know what they say...
"I wear a blue flag hanging out my back side, but only the left side.. Yeah, that's the crip side."
I'm sorry, I'm totally joking. It's been a longgg day.


----------



## Leo

kyouness said:


> orrrrrr you can be "cool" and wear a bandana over the UA hood...
> 
> actually seen this a few times.


I am planning on picking up the Ride Qi to wear over my UA Hood. The reason for this? My head is so large that the UA Hood is really tight around my nose. This could also be because of my flatter Asian face. At any rate, this makes breathing through the hood a chore. Also, when I do keep it on my nose and wear goggles, they fog up after a while. I still love how it keeps my head dry and completely warm though so I want to keep on wearing it. Point is, I need something that is breathable to cover my nose now since I don't cover it with the hood. Having a red nose with snotsicles at the end of a run is not fun in my book.

So maybe I am not the only one suffering from this UA Hood dilemma and some of those "cool" snowboarders actually have a point to wearing a bandana over their UA Hood.

This is a prime example of why one should never judge things based purely off of appearance.

By the way, I had a fleece-lined bandana that worked great for 25+ degree weather. Problem was that it didn't fit my above mentioned huge and flat 60cm head well. I had very little material to work with when it came to tying it around my face. I hope that Ride Qi fits me correctly.


----------



## Guest

You know, these arguments really arent going anywhere... and i doubt the whole gangsta baggy clothes era will come to and end just beacuse some people flame them. some people pull it off, and thats other's inspiration. I ride technine and i do have baggy pants but not to any extreme.. just a bit baggy. On the topic of the thread though, i just use a neff fleece bandanna. It is warm, but its unfortunate it doesnt have good ventillation and often gets wet from breathing in it


----------



## Dextersmom

call me ignorant, but i don't get the whole bandanna thing. sure it might give you "that look" but it does nothing for warmth. I wear a fleece "gator" for my face and couldn't imagine wearing a thin piece of fabric over my face, seemingly for the look rather than warmth.....thats what my jacket's for (edit) but my jacket is hella warm. 

but to each their own....i just don't like when people jump on the bandwagon and wear certain gear cuz they think thats "what the real riders" wear


----------



## hwa

The Underarmor hood vs. NXTZ issue has been covered. Underarmor is warm, doesn't freeze, and has full head protection but is difficult to breathe through after extended use (due to no vent holes). NXTZ is warm, easy to breathe through, and has different styles but tends to freeze after from breath condensation after prolonged use. There are plusses and minuses to both.


----------



## linvillegorge

I'm hot natured as hell and I rock the $1.99 bandana occassionally on sub zero windy days. That's all I want. Just a little something to block the wind. None of this fleece or balaclava shit for me. I'd drown in my own sweat.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

Dextersmom said:


> call me ignorant, but i don't get the whole bandanna thing. sure it might give you "that look" but it does nothing for warmth. I wear a fleece "gator" for my face and couldn't imagine wearing a thin piece of fabric over my face, seemingly for the look rather than warmth.....thats what my jacket's for (edit) but my jacket is hella warm.
> 
> but to each their own....i just don't like when people jump on the bandwagon and wear certain gear cuz they think thats "what the real riders" wear


some people tan easy and get the goggle tan or just to block the wind. it's also  and no i don't wear one. 

fat people bandanna is not for you. :cheeky4:


----------

